# Maple Burl Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a small vase I turned out of Maple Burl. Mike Smith threw this piece in to see what I could do with it. It is 5" high with the pedestal and 3 1/2" across. Sanded to 400 grit and finished with rattle can lacquer. Walnut base dyed with india ink.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Out done yourself again on this one too. I think you have graduated to "Pro" now. :dirol:


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks great, Bernie. Love the black base.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. This one was a lot of fun to do and I am looking for a piece of maple burl hopefully 4 or 5 times this size.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Outstanding Bernie!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Deb.


----------



## Tom in indy (Oct 29, 2009)

Bernie,
that is beautiful !


t


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Tom.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Exquisitely done Bernie, we're all green with envy.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Again very well done Bernie, keep this up and we will run out of words of praise and will have to say things like "speechless", or "over the top"!!!

Bernie I for one wish you lived close enough that I might come and see the master at work!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Maurice and Jerry thank you. Jerry I think we could come up with something to do.


----------



## Christopher K. Hartley (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice work Bernie, I really like this one.:yes2:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Chris,

Glad to see you found us over here. Never hurts to wander from SMC now and then:yes4:

Hope you will hang out with us and help Bernie teach us old hard heads how to turn


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Chris. Good to see ya here.

Bob I think Chris will teach me a thing or two.


----------



## arlan (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice. Great natural edge.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Arlan.


----------

